# Some new Paph awarded at our center



## rdlsreno (Mar 8, 2009)

Two paphs got awards at my center. One was a FCC and a HCC. Both plants are own by Bill Sanders. The Paph. Julius was an upgrade from a HCC to a FCC.

Paph. Julius 'Sandwolf' FCC












Paph. Saint Low 'HCC'











Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2009)

this Julius is a wonderful outcome of Roth and lowii!!!! And the other lowii cross with St. Swithin is a beauty, too!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW. Stunning flowers and photos. Particularly the Julius. The only minor criticism is that the flowers aren't displayed well but the individual flowers are superb.

David


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 8, 2009)

Julius the magnificent has its petals and flat, beautiful even, the Saint Low is an air of beauty that stands out even


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2009)

THanx for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 8, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Beautiful job on the photos of 2 beautiful plants! A multi lover's euphoria! :drool:  :drool: :drool:


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2009)

:clap: That Paph. Julius 'Sandwolf' FCC is impressive. But they both are!


----------



## Elena (Mar 8, 2009)

They are both gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 8, 2009)

Yup, both are keepersoke:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 8, 2009)

They are so beautiful both of them!!!!! They create amazing shows!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 8, 2009)

Both are truly deserving of their awards..  The Julius is simply fantastic and the Saint Low, so many flowers on a spike..!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree with all the above!

My Julius is in bud -- I can hardly wait, especially after seeing this one.


----------



## PaphGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

Ramon,

What kind of background material that you used in those two pictures?

Ron


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! They are definitely stunning!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 8, 2009)

love the coloring on the Julius!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 9, 2009)

PaphGuy said:


> Ramon,
> 
> What kind of background material that you used in those two pictures?
> 
> Ron



Black felt. or dark purple velvet.

Ramon


----------



## dan_t (Mar 9, 2009)

I love the Julius - really must get one!!:drool:

Dan


----------



## swamprad (Mar 9, 2009)

The Julius is breathtaking, Ramon. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Persephone (Mar 9, 2009)

errrr.......
What photos?


----------

